# Citizenship Processing Time



## m_hegazy (Apr 18, 2017)

Hi Folks , I have one question related to Citizenship processing time , anyone knows why it comes now more than one year !? What are the department doing during this period ?! 

Thanks in Advance


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

m_hegazy said:


> Hi Folks , I have one question related to Citizenship processing time , anyone knows why it comes now more than one year !? What are the department doing during this period ?!
> 
> Thanks in Advance


Looks like they have a severe manpower crunch in the department 

As the bulk of the processing is planned to be outsourced in the coming years, they must not be increasing the manpower 

Everyone has to just bear it out

Cheers


----------



## mamun088 (Feb 13, 2017)

Hello,

I have applied for Australian Citizenship on February and have not heard anything from the department, even though, I am aware of the average processing time of 14 months! Has anybody have the similar situation in this forum?

Cheers!
Mamun


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

mamun088 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have applied for Australian Citizenship on February and have not heard anything from the department, even though, I am aware of the average processing time of 14 months! Has anybody have the similar situation in this forum?
> 
> ...


there are some threads, try to google.


----------



## mamun088 (Feb 13, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> there are some threads, try to google.


Thanks for your reply. Could not find any additional information on it. Do you have any link to share?

Cheers


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

mamun088 said:


> Thanks for your reply. Could not find any additional information on it. Do you have any link to share?
> 
> Cheers


if you ust google australia citizenship processing timelines the third link is the one you need.


----------

